# Snakes



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Just a little warning, though many may realise this already. There appears to be more snakes about this year than in previous years. It may not necessarily be the case, but people I walk with in the morning in the countryside are mentioning they have seen more this year than other years. I don't know too much about snakes, but a bite is best seen to by a doctor as quickly as possible. If you have a mobile phone with you and think you had a bite, phone 112 for advice.
My Spanish neighbour had a large snake last year in his garden. He reckoned he had more danger from a heart attack than from being bitten. It was about 5 foot long. We had a snake last year curled up on the terrace one evening, almost the same colour of the tiles. I always walk about in bare feet in summer, but not anymore at night time!


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks for the warning, but I think I was in as much danger from the ones I used to work with.....


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Cool, snakes are my second favourite animal. I have not seen one yet in Spain but then again with two young kids it's probably best we don't run across any.

I think it's also worth noting that if bitten or your pet is bitten the first thing to do(after calling 112) is to apply a pressure bandage and splint to restrict the flow of blood.
Pressure Immobilisation Technique

All kids in Australia are taught this at a young age.


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

My other half has one major fear about moving to Spain......snakes!!!

I'll keep her away from this thread!


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Pazcat said:


> Cool, snakes are my second favourite animal. I have not seen one yet in Spain but then again with two young kids it's probably best we don't run across any.
> 
> I think it's also worth noting that if bitten or your pet is bitten the first thing to do(after calling 112) is to apply a pressure bandage and splint to restrict the flow of blood.
> Pressure Immobilisation Technique
> ...


Yes, and keep the pressure on and the area bitten below the level of your heart


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Steve.R said:


> My other half has one major fear about moving to Spain......snakes!!!
> 
> I'll keep her away from this thread! [/
> 
> Fatalities in Spain are less than the UK for snake bites, so in theory she is better off here!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There are 3-6 deaths a year from snakebites in Spain, less than for wasp and bee stings.

Of the five venomous snakes in Spain, two are only found in the north. There are none in the Canaries. The big ones (up to 2m long) most often found in the rest of Spain are Montpellier snakes and you'd have to pick one up to get bitten, because the fangs are facing the wrong way!

Montpellier snake


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> There are 3-6 deaths a year from snakebites in Spain, less than for wasp and bee stings.
> 
> Of the five venomous snakes in Spain, two are only found in the north. There are none in the Canaries. The big ones (up to 2m long) most often found in the rest of Spain are Montpellier snakes and you'd have to pick one up to get bitten, because the fangs are facing the wrong way!
> 
> Montpellier snake


That is interesting as I read a report that you had more chance of dying from a bee sting than a snake bite in Spain. I guess we should worry more about statistics than the chance encounter of a snake. I used to work on a farm for 10 years in my early life. I was warned about many things. I never saw a snake, I never saw a fox. The first time I ever saw a fox was when I lived in a town, yet everyone told me they needed controlling!


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

I've convinced my OH that if you stamp and make some noise she'll more than likely scare them off!......

......but I think she may constantly walk around stomping like a troll!


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Steve.R said:


> I've convinced my OH that if you stamp and make some noise she'll more than likely scare them off!......
> 
> ......but I think she may constantly walk around stomping like a troll!


We were told to make noise whilst hiking in the Rockies because of black and grizzly bears being about. It didn't work, one day because we came face to face with a black bear. However, most animals like to just to get away rather than stay around.


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

we will hope fully be leaving all our poisonous nasties in aus when we move, sadly big bertha a carpet python who lives in our loft and our green tree frog colony who live under the verandah will have to stay in aus too,!


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

Aron said:


> We were told to make noise whilst hiking in the Rockies because of black and grizzly bears being about. It didn't work, one day because we came face to face with a black bear. However, most animals like to just to get away rather than stay around.


If you come between a bear and it's cub things can get pretty nasty!! 
I live in Bear country, hate having to be 'Bear Aware' so I don't relax on walks like I used to be able to in the old country... I've even watched a bear walk across our garden and into our neighbours garage just as he was arriving home, on this occasion the noise from his Harley soon had him scurrying off !! 
It was the Cougar prints in the snow just outside my door that really freaked me out!!
I think snakes will be just fine in comparison.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Goldeneye said:


> If you come between a bear and it's cub things can get pretty nasty!!
> I live in Bear country, hate having to be 'Bear Aware' so I don't relax on walks like I used to be able to in the old country... I've even watched a bear walk across our garden and into our neighbours garage just as he was arriving home, on this occasion the noise from his Harley soon had him scurrying off !!
> It was the Cougar prints in the snow just outside my door that really freaked me out!!
> I think snakes will be just fine in comparison.. :fingerscrossed:


The bear encounter was at a remote area about 50 miles from Jasper way off the highway whilst going fishing. It is not the only time we saw them. We were trail riding with a guide high up in the mountains in Wells Grey Provincial Park and we saw the remains of a moose which had been eaten by wolves, or worse. However, I loved being out in the mountains when we were younger


----------

